# John Deere Wiring Diagram



## RKDOC

I am trying to fix the wiring on a John Deere LX176 Riding mower, with the Kawasaki engine. Does anyone have access, or know where I could get a wiring diagram for this tractor? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## paulr44

John Deere is very protective and proprietory. They want you to buy it....

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...ID=6425&language=english&searchCriteria=LX176 &exactModelSearchFlag=off&orderBy=pubType&tM=HO

Someone may know of or find a site for you, but I've never been able to locate one.


----------



## paulr44

Oh well, the link died in the transferrence.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Looks like it's your lucky day!Found it at the old standby.Hope this helps.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=5&hid=14


----------



## RKDOC

Thanks USMC That's great.


----------

